# No!



## Kevin (Jan 13, 2012)

porcelain relief 
instant sudden grief
yarrhg! I was still asleep


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 13, 2012)

LOL, that's all I got. Thank you, Kevin, I needed that.

Best,
Lisa


----------



## philistine (Jan 14, 2012)

I believe Coleridge said a similar thing, when de Quincey came banging on his door for another fix...


----------



## obi_have (Jan 16, 2012)

LOL, Don't you hate it when that happens? I mean... that's never happened to me... I'm just saying... you could imagine if it did.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 16, 2012)

Lose the _yarrhg_! A) it doesn't need it and, B) it spoils the syllable count....... And no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Jan 16, 2012)

He's still in bed, I believe, and his dream was a bit too real, lol.


----------



## Kevin (Jan 16, 2012)

Bloggsworth said:


> Lose the _yarrhg_! A) it doesn't need it and, B) it spoils the syllable count....... And no idea what you're talking about.




A) I wanted some kind of verbal exclamation of dismay
B) Yes, it spoils it. Hmmm...new concept for me.
C) It's a "potty" joke about "bedwetting." Universal theme don't you think? 
I considered adding the line "...time to change the sheets." Just having a little fun.

thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## Gumby (Jan 16, 2012)

Gave me a chuckle with this one... not that it's ever happened to me, of course. :redface2: Well, not since around the age of three or so.


----------



## rubisco (Mar 7, 2012)

I enjoy the usage of the word "yarrhg!", not too many people use it in poetry or writing.  It almost makes me think that it's a bedwetting pirate, which makes it even funnier.  Simple and funny.


----------

